# Order 2.0T or 3.2 quattro



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello guys I'm new to the forum and about to order a TT.

The price difference between both is not an issue for me.

I like the 2.0 because can easily be "modded" if 200hp are not enough, has better fuel economy.

I like the 3.2 because its a V6, and bit more powerfull. I'm just concerned about the handling due to the extra weight (specially in the front) and the quattro (which I've never used before). Can anyone give me their thoughts about it?

Although everyone praises the S-Tronic I've tried it on an A3 TDI 170hp and on an A4 and did not thrill me. I'm going for manual. Should I go for short shift manual option?

My spec (apart from engine, still deciding) is Dolphin Grey, Black leather xtended, sport suspension, bluetooth, rear parking sensors, Xenon, dimming mirrors, 18s turbine, multifunction SW, Bose and cruise control for my many motorway miles.

Thanks in advance for your attention
Pedro


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

3.2 = Quattro too vs. FWD only. I've already owned my last FWD car. Quattro is safer and more fun...really hooks up around bends under power, and will understeer far less, especially as more torque is fed to the rear wheels.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I was told that the quattro system fitted to the TT is not the best quattro system available in Audi. They told me that the best Audi quattro system is only available on logitudinal mounted engines. Have your heard any of this or is only BS...

Anyway try to keep on topic as I would really appreciate your help...

Thanks
Pedro


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

I understand its a system called Haldex that feeds power to the rear weels only when the front wheels slip, has advantages of less mechanical friction or drag than permanent 4WD system I would imagine when not activated.

I also heard it switches to 2WD exclusively over 60MPH as 4WD not needed at that speed.

This is my understanding and could be complete BS :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Inverness? Quattro!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi Pedro

Go for the quattro with manual and short shift 8) , if you go DSG you'll get a "plof" sound every time you change gear :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Inverness? Quattro!


Indeed


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

dont bother with the 20T, 3.2 is the one to got for.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Why not take both of them for a nice long demo drive and make you're own mind up which one you like best?

Wouldnt magnetic ride be better than sport suspension?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

squiggel said:


> Why not take both of them for a nice long demo drive and make you're own mind up which one you like best?


From Highland Audi ? you must be joking, I'm still waiting for one of their sales managers to call me back from April to discuss putting a deposit down on a MK2 :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

jam225 said:


> if you go DSG you'll get a "plof" sound every time you change gear :?


No, It's a 'pusssht' in the UK, and a 'plof' in Europe! :wink:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

I think you will need to test drive both then make your mind up. However the 3.2 is a heavy understeering old thing rearly :lol: with an old design engine that is soon to be replaced by a 3.6 version which would be the one to have  The 2.0 t has a lot more life in it yet and with a re map a 3.2 on the twisties would not see which way it went. :lol:


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

It was hoofing it down on friday night and that was the first day I really appreciated having four wheel drive. Didn't even twitch with left wheels in a deep puddle and seemed to go round my favourite roundabout just as fast. I will never be going back to front wheel drive.


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

blagman said:


> However the 3.2 is a heavy understeering old thing rearly :lol:


Surely you're talking about the MKI aren't you?



blagman said:


> with an old design engine that is soon to be replaced by a 3.6 version


Do you know something we don't?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

blagman said:


> I think you will need to test drive both then make your mind up. However the 3.2 is a heavy understeering old thing rearly :lol: with an old design engine that is soon to be replaced by a 3.6 version which would be the one to have  The 2.0 t has a lot more life in it yet and with a re map a 3.2 on the twisties would not see which way it went. :lol:


3.2 out handles the 20T hands down and is not front heavy at all. The whole MKII was designed around this engine and then the 20T thrown in to make a basic 'CHEAP' entry model. :lol:

Maybe if you put twin turbos on and a super charger a 20T would be faster - but, 3.2 owners can do the same and still put the power on the road :wink:


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

[smiley=argue.gif]

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

Drive both and make your own mind up!

Both are very good cars and for 95% of "normal" driving will be indistinguishable!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

truth hurts!

20T FWD shouldnt even be in the range its a cop out by Audi and they need to drop it and get a quattro 20T asap. its not meant to be a hot hatch FFS.[/code]


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> truth hurts!
> 
> 20T FWD shouldnt even be in the range its a cop out by Audi and they need to drop it and get a quattro 20T asap. its not meant to be a hot hatch FFS.[/code]


Show me one road test report that say's the 2.0t is the inferior car, every one that I have read rates the 2.0t over the nose heavy part time four wheel drive 3.2 :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not one mag says anything about it being noise heavy. they mention cost as they reason to get the 20T and constantly say it should be a 20TQ!

The MKI 180 FWD was also rated the best by the mags - everyone whos owned a TT knows its not true. O and the 230bhp 20T still cant keep up even with all the extra Kgs we carry around. :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Over the last 2 weekends we have test driven both.
We have decided to order the 2.0 in Red with cream extended leather interior.
I am hoping that this one will not give me the problems that i had with my 225.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Not one mag says anything about it being noise heavy. they mention cost as they reason to get the 20T and constantly say it should be a 20TQ!
> 
> The MKI 180 FWD was also rated the best by the mags - everyone whos owned a TT knows its not true. O and the 230bhp 20T still cant keep up even with all the extra Kgs we carry around. :wink:


Both Autocar, Topgear,Whatcar, I have bought all three all say that the 3.2 has a heavy engine up front and that the car is set up for safe understeer and is ultimately not the sports car that they hoped it would be.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

im still tempted by red - pitty no misano.

Good luck with the car.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> im still tempted by red - pitty no misano.
> 
> Good luck with the car.


At the end of the day both cars are a compromise 2.0 t should be 240 bhp all wheel drive Permanent torque split 60/40, 3.2 should be 3.6 280/290 bhp with 60/40 permanent torque split , we will both have to make do with stop gap untill they get their act together. Both however are more than engines and transmissions alone and are design statements that are a pleasure to look at with a wounderfull interior to match :wink:


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I've drove the 2.0T of a friend of mine and it is nice but It doesn't seem right having the same engine as a Golf GTI on a TT...

I know the 3.2 is not the most advanced engine in the world (BMW has 3.2 with 343hp) so it seems not the best option. Also, the release of the new 2.0T of the new S3 might put that 3.2 to shame if that powerfull 2.0T comes to the TT lineup. Having said that I can always supercharge that 3.2 and get from 310-355hp (abt data) if I find that 3.2 lacking...

I don't want to go to the 2.0T by the same reason I would not buy an SLK 200, too ubiquitous.... If I only knew Audi plans for the TT in the near future...

I might go for the 3.2 because a V6 is always a V6 and for racing I have my go kart! 4wd cars are always have a different feel to RWD or FWD but can't be a bad thing having 4 wheels instead of 2 pushing you forward... Again I don't race in public roads... Race spec is important in the track. Sometimes not the most effective in the roads...

Pedro


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

blagman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > im still tempted by red - pitty no misano.
> ...


Is 60/40 just your guess? Official Audi material I saw recently showed a 50/50 split. Would perfer 40/60 though.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi guys, after reading a lit bit more about options and when I have second thoughts about ordering this car... I suppose If I order it now I would have to wait probably six months before I could get it!! Better of with a Porsche!

I was expecting three months waiting fot the car but the way things are going I'm not sure about it... I will meet my dealer Friday and try to find out before placing an order.

I'm shocked! I will spend my money somewhere else if it's like that. It's just a TT, nothing fancy! Have to go to BMW or Porsche centres again!...

Pedro

P.S. Tell me it's not true! Are left hand drives any quicker to deliver?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats a good thing surley. BMW cant give their cars away hence why you dont have to wait. All things come to him who waits.

You can have mine in March. im getting another one.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, no point being ironic here! I really like Audi and I don't mind waiting a reasonable time for a car. I understand because it is new, the waiting is longer.

My point was that If I have to wait 6 months or more I might as well wait that for a Cayman S or a 6 Series Cabrio for instance.

We are not talking about and RS4, or some special Audi, it is not a Golf or an A3 but still a mass produced Audi...

Anyway, I'm keen to wait if it is reasonable. And don't tell me about waiting, I've saved for 3 years to buy my first racing kart when I was 15.

I just think it is ridiculous, specially from Volkswagen with all sinergies and shared components....

Thanks for the input though
Pedro


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it doesnt share parts with anything else.

6 series will lose money like a chocoholic in a sweet shop. 
cayman is about a 9-12months wait.


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> blagman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


New RS4 has got 60/40 torque split by tweaking the mechanical design of the centre diff. The torsen will still transfer torque to either end , but starts from a different baseline. if the rear wheels can find no grip and the fronts still have some, the RS4 still ends up a front -driven car. But these are freak conditions.

Dr Ulrich Hackenberg (Head of Concept Development) at launch confessed that the car will get a gutsier V6 engine along with this new transmission at a later date, most likely 2008 model year after factory shutdown in August 2007.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Thats a good thing surley. BMW cant give their cars away hence why you dont have to wait. All things come to him who waits.


Some times I don't know if you're joking, or on drugs. Check the production numbers of BMW and you'll know why there's no wait. Audi dream of being able to sell the worldwide numbers of BMW. Oh, and BMWs will all hold their value far batter than any Audi, exception the Z4. World market doesn't like it for some reason, as sales have been on the decline almost since birth...


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> it doesnt share parts with anything else.
> 
> 6 series will lose money like a chocoholic in a sweet shop.
> cayman is about a 9-12months wait.


Now I know you're on drugs... 6 series...lose money??? Check used 645i prices and you'll be shocked at the fact they're almost MSRP. So what if there's no wait. That car is retaining an incredibly high value. Check Boxster values. My '07 BMW 530i will retain far more value than any of those. I can't imagine the Cayman will hold any better. You build few enough, and the wait will be long. Doesn't mean it's selling well or popular.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BMW 6 Series Coupe 630i 2dr new Â£47,050 1yr Â£31,053 2yr Â£26,348 3yr Â£21,172 4yr Â£17,879

44% after 3 years. TT is lots more.
TT will be 55%+ maybe even more.

Drugs - later.
Joking - nope.

In the UK, 6 series drops value like a stone, 3 series dont hold much money either due to the numbers made. More 3s than mondeos.

BMW Z4 Roadster 3.0si SE 2dr new Â£32,765 1yrÂ£22,607 2yr19,331 3yr16,382 4yr14,416 = 49.9% its the best BMW for retained value.


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> BMW 6 Series Coupe 630i 2dr new Â£47,050 1yr Â£31,053 2tr Â£26,348 3 yr Â£21,172 4yr Â£17,879
> 
> 44% after 3 years. TT is lots more.
> TT will be 55%
> ...


What's a 630i? Something for the peasant market? We don't even get that car in America. What poser would buy that? You must excuse me...I'm referring to proper BMWs. I guess the UK market is somewhat a fallacy of small sample too. Not really representative of anything.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Which market are you talking about where Beemers retain MSRP? Perhaps the USA, but only because they start out much lower in the first place.

Big engined cars, no matter which this side of a supercar, lose money hand over fist, BMW or not.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> What's a 630i? Something for the peasant market? We don't even get that car in America. What poser would buy that? You must excuse me...I'm referring to proper BMWs. I guess the UK market is somewhat a fallacy of small sample too. Not really representative of anything.


Must be i guess :roll:


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Always amazes me how threads can go off topic :lol:


----------



## FDXmiguel (Oct 22, 2006)

> What's a 630i? Something for the peasant market?


Didn't you say you had a 530i ? I guess that puts you below peasants.. :lol:

a peasant on a 630i, we have all been to germany mate, no need to exagerate..
I have never seen better cars than in central london..it's paradise


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its still car related and TT-ish


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Ok, it seems TT is the best car in the world. After all this is not even a subjective matter and buying a car thinking to sell doesn't really work for me. I would buy a car even bright orange if I like, it is for me. I'm not concerned about depreciation otherwise would stick to diesels....

Anyway, this Friday I will know if I will join your TT club or not. UK is a funny market and people do not seem to care about depreciation as I see big engined cars more often than other countries...

A 650 Cabrio might depreciate but I don't care I would be driving and enjoying it. A Cayman S won't hold its value? Tell someone who cares, I'm sure there are many happy smiles in some Cayman S owners when they drive it for pleasure.

Cars are a funny thing, like football teams, mine is always better than yours. My choice is a TT but, fortunately, I can order more or less any car I like, fortunately life is being good to me. TT is actually a quite sensible choice for me. I'm saying this not to offend anyone and I'm really grateful about all the input but I "feel" some bias here...

Thank you very much for your time
Pedro


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

jam225 said:


> From Highland Audi ? you must be joking, I'm still waiting for one of their sales managers to call me back from April to discuss putting a deposit down on a MK2 :lol:


That pretty much sums up the experience of doing business with Highland Audi....


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

FDXmiguel said:


> > What's a 630i? Something for the peasant market?
> 
> 
> Didn't you say you had a 530i ? I guess that puts you below peasants.. :lol:
> ...


Our 530i is the wife's car. It's what she wanted. Bores the hell out of me. I almost bought her a 550i instead, but it's overweight and drinks gas like a pig. I really wanted her to wait for the new M3, but didn't work out. Besides, the 530i maintains the highest resale of any car sold in the US, so it's money in the bank.

Guess you haven't been to Monaco then??


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > What's a 630i? Something for the peasant market? We don't even get that car in America. What poser would buy that? You must excuse me...I'm referring to proper BMWs. I guess the UK market is somewhat a fallacy of small sample too. Not really representative of anything.
> ...


That's unreal. In the US, your year 1 value would be our year 4. There's no way I'd do anything other than lease in the UK. Buying depreciating assets is normally not smart for the short term. In your market, it's even worse over many years. It's just throwing money away.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> BMW Z4 Roadster 3.0si SE 2dr new Â£32,765 1yrÂ£22,607 2yr19,331 3yr16,382 4yr14,416 = 49.9% its the best BMW for retained value.


My Z4 3.0i SE -

- list price in May 2005 Â£35k
- trade offer today - Â£17.5k
- trade offer next month Â£16.5k

Needless to say I won't be joining the TT ranks quite yet and I'll hang on to it for a bit longer, although maybe soon I'll have to pay someone to take it off my hands


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > BMW Z4 Roadster 3.0si SE 2dr new Â£32,765 1yrÂ£22,607 2yr19,331 3yr16,382 4yr14,416 = 49.9% its the best BMW for retained value.
> ...


Know the feeling, Z4 cost me 7k for one years worth of motoring!!! and that was just the depreciation... prob add on another 2k for insurance and maintainance costs! But all good fun hey!


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Well guys, just came from the dealership and placed an order for a S3!!!

You see I didn't like the idea of having the Golf GTI engine on the TT and the current 3.2 is an old design and probably in the near future will be upgraded/replaced...

So I had a run in the black demo S3 and I really liked it! The rear seats give me some flexibility the TT doesn't have and being discreet when compared with the TT is not a bad thing. The S3 sports suspension, and aerodinamic aids give it a "racing" look that I'm quite pleased with. It's enough for me.

The good thing is that it will be a more exclusive car than the TT (althouth you might argue that A3 are very common, I've ordered and S) an in the UK there won't be as many S3 as TT for sure. Being in the market for some years the A3/S3 will have most problems fixed and I'm sure it will be an accomplished car.

My Spec is:
Phantom BLack, rear parking sensors, Bose, GSM phone prep, Front centre arm rest, multifunction steering wheel, inlays in piano black, interior light pack, bucket seats, symphony 6cd changer. Of course, Xenon, sports suspension, full leather, etc, etc comes standard as well those beautiful 18-inch wheels and quattro...

Another good thing is that I will get my car in March/April, sooner than a TT.

I'll keep an eye on this forum guys!

Thanks for all your help


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

newbiecrg said:


> Well guys, just came from the dealership and placed an order for a S3!!!
> 
> You see I didn't like the idea of having the Golf GTI engine on the TT and the current 3.2 is an old design and probably in the near future will be upgraded/replaced...
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy your new S3, good review - sounds nice, had a sit in one the other day in the showroom, nice bit of kit. The salesman asked me what I thought (had already signed up for a TT) I said it looked very much like an A3 3.2 S line to me and not much different.. He said thats what pretty much everyone thought... and then he said - 'Audi had to keep something back for the forthcoming RS3 with the 3.6 lump in'  He said that would look very different with flared wheel arches etc..

Must admit though the S3 wins hands down for practicality and its so understated (until you kill someone at the lights and they think 'what the hell was that?'  

Enjoy - its one hell of a car 8)


----------



## bw64402 (Jul 30, 2006)

May be one hell of a car, but am i the only one that thinks the A3 looks 10 years old now. I must admit I've never been a fan of the looks on the A3, it was dated the day it was released... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree and it looks the same as a 1.6 A3 but we all like/want different

Good luck.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

I am a Massive Audi Fan however,

The A3 is the only car in the range that I think is a bit lame and dull. Personally I would go for a Golf over an A3. Didn't like the last one and don't like this one. Each to their own though.

For me TT is stylish, cool and fun and I couldn't be swung towards an A3 or S3 easily.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeap! Everyone has the right to their opinion. It might not please all but I'm quite happy with my choice.

About it looking like an 1.6 S or a 3.2, well OK. It is an A3 but the subtle differences make it quite different from my point of view. Nice 18s, suspension lowered 25mm specific body parts, etc. I'm not really worried how other peoples think I should spend my money! Anyway I like it and I will enjoy it for sure as you will enjoy your TT.

By the way, I think your 3.2 TT looks like a 2.0T..... As anyone noticed that as well or is just me? (see what I mean.....)

Pedro


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I went to buy an A3 when I bought the first TT I would haved loved to have the old S3 but as the wife said "it just looks like an A3 the TT will always look special"


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I could had that in my case the TT would be the rational buy while to buy an S3 you have to really like it has I do! Nice exhaust note and the whirling of the bigger turbo! and Quattro! I'm sure some guys will think, what a hell was that!

Others, less informed will not understand why an "A3" is glued to their back!
:lol:

Drive safely
Pedro 8)


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

newbiecrg said:


> I could had that in my case the TT would be the rational buy while to buy an S3 you have to really like it has I do! Nice exhaust note and the whirling of the bigger turbo! and Quattro! I'm sure some guys will think, what a hell was that!
> 
> Others, less informed will not understand why an "A3" is glued to their back!
> :lol:
> ...


You enjoy what you've bought, its your choice, too many people on forums comment on other peoples choices without consideration to how it makes them feel.

Hope you enjoy your S Line..... sorry I mean S3 **Ducking and running now**!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

:lol: :lol: No bother! Lot's of fair play here!

I'll smoke you at the lights!! :lol:

Pedro


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll smoke you at the lights!! :lol:

Pedro[/quote]

For sure.... as long as I pull 2 x plug leads off first :wink:


----------



## max4477 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi all

Also new to the forum, been reading for ages, great advice.

IMHO if you're going to be doing alot of mileage the 2.0T will serve you're wallet better, I've done 2900 miles mostly motorway, I get 40mpg on a 140 mile run doing 80-85 were I can. overall average since new is at 33.4mpg. If you own an oil rig this won't be a problem.

I find the S-tronic quite brill, Bose is average, wouldn't buy it again. wish I'd had auto pack,wipers,lights etc.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

newbiecrg said:


> Yeap! Everyone has the right to their opinion. It might not please all but I'm quite happy with my choice.
> 
> About it looking like an 1.6 S or a 3.2, well OK. It is an A3 but the subtle differences make it quite different from my point of view. Nice 18s, suspension lowered 25mm specific body parts, etc. I'm not really worried how other peoples think I should spend my money! Anyway I like it and I will enjoy it for sure as you will enjoy your TT.
> 
> ...


Nice choice of car. Ive thought about swapping my TT for one, but as Ive decided to chuck it through my company, the company car tax is very high. I also appreciate the fact that it is very stealthy and can see the appeal. In general though Audis desire for numbers has meant that cars like the A3 and A4 have been tarted up to look like the more expensive brothers. Thats good if you want a q car and bad if you want people to know youve not bought a base model. I owned 2 old shape S3's and the wifes car has my S3 plate on it ready for the next one  . I have to say I would of like a little more differentiation over the std A3 S line. You really will need to be a car nut to notice the difference.

Hope you have lots of fun in the S3. A nice TDi badge would help suprise a few people


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not worried about it looking "vulgar" at all! Actually might keep thieves away from it! I agree, that a bit more differentiation would be nice!

I use my car to commute to work, to have fun behind the wheel and sometimes 4 seats are needed...

I've never owned a Audi with an S badge before. What can you tell me about your experience with your previous S3s?

The TDI badge would be a killer!!!! Some might not sleep for days!!

Thanks
Pedro


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

newbiecrg said:


> Well guys, just came from the dealership and placed an order for a S3!!!
> 
> You see I didn't like the idea of having the Golf GTI engine on the TT and the current 3.2 is an old design and probably in the near future will be upgraded/replaced...
> 
> ...


You crack me up!

Mmmm... Porshe? BMW? TT?

No, I'll get an S3! Hehehehe

Not knocking the car mind, it's a lovely car and like the idea but I think your living in cloud cuckoo land if you think this car is gonna be more exclusive than the TT MkII! As nice a car as it is, it still looks like an A3 whereas the TT is a completely new design and production has been limited (hence the difficulty in getting one!) which is actually a good thing when talking about residuals!! :roll:

P.s. I would actually have a bet with you that there will be more S3's visible on the roads than TT2s next year! Every boy racer and his dog will be buying an S3 while the production of the TT2 will still be limited!!


----------

